# howdy yall



## Luv 2 Trail (Jun 11, 2009)

Hey and welcome from South Carolina!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!


----------



## Brumby (Nov 5, 2008)

Welcome from south Georgia. I liked the y'all you put in there!


----------



## RedRoan (Mar 2, 2009)

Hello from Oregon! I hope you learn lots!


----------



## Beloved Killer (May 23, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## RescueMe (Aug 4, 2009)

A warm welcome from Alabama  I think one of my kids first words was "yall" LOL - gotta love that part of "Dixie". I myself am a green-horn here but I already KNOW that this is a GREAT forum -you will love it !!!!


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

howdy and enjoy the ride


----------

